# My 3-5 Year Plan toward the Cruising Life



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Here''s the dream. I plan to be debt-free on land, buy a good cruising boat suitable for six people or more (40'' plus), and be outfitted and ready to sail through the Pacific and beyond in about four-five years. My wife is supportive, my son is intrigued, and we''ll still have some money to put toward retirement. All this involves selling our SF Bay Area home which has greatly appreciated in value in the last seven years to finance the plan. I think I''ll even be able to squeeze in a cruising budget that could hold me for at least 2-3 years.

But first, I need to learn how to sail and get some cruising experience!

I''m fortunate to have a wife who supports the dream, I''m turning my attentions to the practical considerations of supplementing my income while living the cruising lifestyle (learnig diesel mechanics, for one), and am giving myself about five years to reach that goal. The five years is partially to wear down the debt and gain the requisite sailing experience to do this.

My wife has even tossed out the notion of retiring to the Philippines (she was born there) so our retirement finances could reach further, and it''s a possibility.

Any thoughts appreciated!(I''m 47 last week)

[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Chris.. thats quite a dream, love it... BUT.. don''t sell the house until you and your wife and son and anyone else who will be cruising with you get some cruising experience. You might find that just sailing around the bay area and off shore or to Mexico or Hawaii once in a while in your own boat will be enough to satisfy that dream, and a warm house is a nice thing to come back to...don''t burn your bridges until you are sure the cruising life is for you...spend a week on a boat even if its at a marina...just get some kind of taste of what your in for first.... Rick R


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

hey Chris I,m 46 last week! ....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Chris
Follow the dream but I agree with Ric. Make sure you like what you think the drean will be. I started sailing when I was 47. I am now 54 and Suzie and I are setting out on our extended world trip in April 2002. We had an 8 year plan. I too was fortunate. My wife is a very good sailor and after owning a25fter for a couple of years we bought or current yacht(see our personal page)set up asailing school, got all my "tickets" and we are counting down. Just sold the house, moving out in a few months to rent whlie the $accumulate in the super fund, retire at 55 and off.

best of luck with your dream


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My husband and I are also on the 5 year plan. I was only introduced to sailing two years ago, my husband has been sailing most of his life. I have no doubt this is the right choice for us, but we have no blue water experience. We plan to gain some by crewing on one of the Boat US ocean races (Hampton to Bermuda, or Virgin Gorda) or maybe take a long charter vacation. We hope to do this in the next year or two, before selling our house and buying the perfect boat. If you are like us we read every possible book/article we can get our hands on about ''The Dream''. Gaining experience has just been one of the many recommendations from others who''ve moved on to the simplier life. Best of luck to you.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Jen
My bias is that racing and cruising are like chalk and cheeze. We ocean raced a 40 ft farr for some years and I have to say thatsome racers I have known have difficulty in making the transition to a gentler cruising lifestyle, because that is what true cruising is, a journey not a destination. There is nothing more off puting for me to have a modern hull shape that pounds in a seaway for the sake of a couple of extra knots and then bounces around at anchor when the sea and wind gets up. I think it is tremendous that you are thinking of doing a passage to experience it. I respectfully suggest you do so on a cruising, not a racing event as the two a light years apart. No disrespect however as a sailing school instructor might I also suggest that if you are seeking to be taught sailing , do so by yourself at a reputable school. regardless of how good a sailor hubby is, our experience is that often good sailors do not make good teachers and husbands teaching wives/partners is a often a lethal combination that destroys the sailing dream. Anyway for what it is worth there is my suggestion to consider
Hope to see you on the watersomewhere in the world. Best of luck in following your dream and if you want any books on cruising together, I can recommend a number.
Rob and Suzie
South Coast Sailing School
Australia


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sounds like a plan. My wife and I are thinking similarly. We''re both 34 currently, and have an almost 4 year old and a one year old. We''d like to take to the water in 5-7 years at the outside (my wife and I are still discussing the "when is the right time to take the kids" issue; I''m thinking younger & sooner, finances permitting). We''re pretty much debt free, but we''re not looking to come back so we''d like to make sure we can get the kids through college some day.

Everything I''ve heard or read suggests you don''t burn your bridges first. Also that you try extended vacation cruises, and living aboard the boat for a few months before you quite your day jobs. I''m trying to get my wife to go off to a women-only sailing program, or a class without me, to get her confidence up in her own skills. We have a few years to work on it, but we''re doing as much coastal cruising and weekending as we can now.

We know we''re going to need a different boat for the long haul, but we''re looking for the next few years to pack in as much experience as possible. This summer''s objective will be Anchoring; we''re going to try to NOT stay in as many marinas and moorings as we can.

There are now tons of books out there on the topic, written from a family perspective,m a women''s perspective, couples, etc. Still waiting for the "Cruising Pet''s Log" to show up in press <g>. We''re reading a lot; we have yet to take any firm & concrete steps towards the life though.

Good luck though, and I hope to see you out there.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My best advice is to go for it , hope to do the same some day. One thought does come to mind, learn outboard motor repair, seems a real need in most parts of the world, even basic knowledge will help. Later and good luck MRT


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Cruisers.

I just turned 51 and my 5 year plan is just about complete. I am putting the house on the market in May, plan to move aboard my 41'' ketch in August and will leave this year or in May of 2001. 
Making my old boat like new has cost me about 5 years of the cruising kitty leaving me in real money crunch. :-( Since I am a skilled blue collar electrician however, I had better stop whining and plan to strap the tools on to supplement my income if I want to circumanvigate.
I am looking for a skilled female first mate to help with the boat chores but without a doubt, I will leaving on those dates for the adventure of my life time.

Fair Winds and Following Seas, My Comrades


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Last spring I had an epiphany that I wanted to sail around the world when I retired. At the time I was dating this cute little Texan girl who thought it was pretty cool At the time I had never set foot on a sail boat. Any way after my little epiphany I learned how to sail last summer at a local club, and then spent my spare time muddling around the lake in a 8’ home made pram honing my skills. Getting the sailing bug a little more, I bough my self a ’82 Coronado 15 this past December, and have spent the last 4 months doing a ton of fiberglass work, painting and all around re-fit to it, I figure that it will be water ready in two weeks. I figured this boat will allow me to start chasing my dream, and give me some good experience before it is time for something bigger and better. 

Being that I am only 25, and that there is a lot of time between 25-50/65 I was started getting depressed because collage life is behind me now, and I was starting to settle into the daily pace of the desk job, and realizing that I would have to buckle down and be like the rest of the people in this country, and work the same job for the next 25 years. Then, my cute little (now wife to be) Taxan girl had an epiphany. She always wanted to become a travel nurse, but never had a chance to. Well seeing me always working on my boat and having been bitten by the sailing bug her self. She thought that we could kill two birds with one stone, She would sign on as a traveling nurse, and pick assignments in coastal cites, and then we would just sail from job to job, hopefully sailing from the east coast to west coast.

I figured I will also need to take a job so that I can keep saving for retirement, but I don’t want to be flipping burgers. I am currently working for an airline as a Aircraft Structures Engineer. Most of it is sheet metal stuff but there is a fair amount of composite stuff. So I figure I might be able to hitch up with a local boat yard fixing boats while not at sea.

As for the sailing experience, she had one day sail on a 36’ Catalina in Wa. St. , and I have a couple hours in a sunfish and pram. I figured our little dingy and local club will help fill us in on the rest. This evening, we seriously sat down together and figured out the finance of the matter, and realized that by 2003 we would have all but our house paid for, and by 2006 we could probably sell the house and pick up a good used 40’. But between now and then we have a lot of sailing to learn. 

I figured we would do this for a couple years, until kids came along, and then play it by ear after that until we retire. Then I want to circumnavigate the globe. 

Well thats my story, if anyone has some advice on what other avenues of work (with my background) I could do while traveling let me know. I figure I might also pick up an A & P license also since they are also in pretty high demand, and diesel repair course also.


----------



## Maddock631 (Apr 10, 2001)

Jen
There are any number of ''ocean races''
that can be done whether you are a racer or a cruiser. I have a cruising sailboat
(C&C Landfall 48) that causes IMS certifiers togiggle when measuring. Still
have done the Newport Bermuda race and Marion Bermuda race a couple times each.
The marion-Bermuda race - from Marion
Mass (Buzzards Bay) is an ocean race specifically for cruisers.
Another advantage of doing an ocean race for the experience is the safety - or at least the sense of safety. There are a 100 other boats out there close enough to assist in an emergency. Plus the coast guards on both ends are on the look out as well.
Regardless of hull shape doing an ocean
crossing in this way is worth the experience.


----------



## Maddock631 (Apr 10, 2001)

Jen
On the other hand, when you are ready to choose the boat for long term cruising, the more sea kindly, traditional hullshape and displacement makes a lot of sense.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It sounds like you have a great plan - my suggestion is that you evaluate the different methods (the spartan Larry Pardey style as opposed to the megaboat style of the Deerfoot boats), talk with as many people WHO HAVE BEEN THERE (try not to pay too much attention to those who are armchair sailors), and try to match the best parts of all of these to your lifestyle. For example, there are peole who are happy doing a passage on one pint of fresh water per person - I wouldn''t dream of cruising without a watermaker and a fresh water shower every day. Neither is right, it is just what works for them. I have shared an anchorage with a Catalina 22 that used a boom for a mast (and no boom), the crew living on rice and beans. The same anchorage had $1M megaboats with electric everything. We all watched the same sunsets, and took turns playing guitars on the beach together. I wish you luck in finding your own way. And when you think about quitting, both before and during your cruise, just remember Winston Churchill''s parting words to the graduating class at Oxford, "Never, ever, ever, ever, ever, ever, EVER GIVE UP!"


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Chris & the group:

A couple of observations...
1. There''s no ''right'' answer to the ''buy boat sooner'' vs. ''later'' choice, as each has its advantages. Buying it sooner allows you to modify/refurb it to your needs (and learn far more about the boat than otherwise would be possible) but while making decisions about gear that you''re only guessing at due to lack of experience. Buying it later makes a certain financial sense, as you have less overhead in the interim. Also, buying it later but with a budget that requires a relatively quick getaway will force you to ''buy'' more help in readying the boat - more costly AND you''ll lose on the learning curve. A 3rd option is to downsize sooner (from the house), locking in the capital it can produce, get the boat and enjoy the freedom to tear into the boat without living on it.
2. It is so, so common these days, the economy having been so good for so many people (aka: would-be cruisers short on experience) to see folks quickly buy a LOT of boat. Cruising boats today tend to be big, relatively expensive, relatively complex, and represent a sizeable investment (thereby making insurance mandatory, which may in turn dictate where you may not take the boat). While a bigger/more complex boat is not necessarily a bad one, is it right for you? With any budget that places a relatively short & finite end on your cruising plans (2 yrs is SHORT in cruising terms!) and requires you to continue working down the pike, is it really wise for you to start with the bigger/more complex boat? I think there''s a lot of value in choosing as ''small'' a boat as you need and keeping it basic until...
3. You get more experience. I''d highly recommend the Baja Ha-Ha for you, as it''s common for boats to take extra crew, there''s a mechanism in place for getting selected as crew, the educational element is there, it''s offshore but in small bites, and you can seek participation multiple years on differing boats, each time increasing your learning. See Latitude 38 - BTW, perhaps the BEST reference for you, given your lack of experience & also your goals - for more details. Free at every WM store...
4. How about readjusting your goals by adding an interim step? Get the boat at whatever point you think makes sense for you, don''t quit your job, and make a short-term voyage before deciding what the boat needs & before burning employment or perhaps residential bridges behind you. This is so easy to do from the Bay Area, e.g. by planning a summer cruise down to San Diego via the Channel Islands (REAL offshore sailing & anchoring), and coastal hopping back north. An even better trial run is to make your own cruise to Mexico and back (the Ha-Ha runs too late in the year to return to SF). If the leave of absence can''t be obtained in the right amount, consider trucking the boat back (many do) after cruising with fair winds south. Only THEN are you sure the boat''s right for you & the crew, and only then can you probably decide on what it lacks and what you ''need'' vs. would like to have.
5. Also, don''t overlook local crewing options, which are bountiful on the Bay, for both you & your wife. You''ll learn a lot about sail handling & sailing, and if you can''t find time to do this for one full season, it''s fair to ask yourself how serious you are about the bigger goals.
6. Avoid general advice (e.g. like you hear on message boards) but focus on ones specific to your goals. E.g., whether a watermaker is ''essential gear'' or not depends on lots of variables (until you head for the SoPac, I''d label it as a ''nice to have''; once in the SoPac, it becomes ''essential). Re: supplental power sources, solar is great in Mexico, but wind generation better in the SoPac & Caribbean. Everyone''s got opiinions to share (me included); sift thoughtfully thru what you hear with your own goals clearly in mind. Also, don''t forget that it''s only when you truly begin cruising that some needs will surface, and you can meet them in many places in the world. Put another way, not ALL the boat gear needs to be installed upfront, saving you money & time when just getting away from the dock is so expensive & difficult!

Good luck; yours are great goals, tough to achieve but with ample rewards.

Jack Tyler
Visiting Pensacola, but normally aboard WHOOSH, currently lying Port of Spain, Trinidad


----------



## Reyes (May 21, 2001)

I was wondering about the best time to sail across the Atlantic to Europe. I am going with a friend who has sailed extensively in the pacific i.e. central and south America. He is Czech. He doesn''t read english and wanted to find out about the currents and best time for an Atlantic crossing from the canal. Thank you very much. please email me if you can : [email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Chris,

If you''d like to get some professional instruction and an opportunity to sail offshore with your instructors, take a look at http://www.sailingschool.com . I''ve taken several courses with these folks - they know what they''re doing, their boat is well found and you''ll meet people of a like mind from all over. One couple I met are from Redding, CA and they''re already on year one of their five year plan. You will learn practical skills that are a must for cruisers like radar and collision avoidance, navigation using paper charts, computer charts and even a sextant. Good luck and good sailing!

--Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

One suggestion. Don''t sell the house until you and your intended have lived aboard the boat for a while. 

I just bought my retirement home, a Columbia 36. I am having some work done and the bottom painted and the yard has promised third week in june. I am gong to bring it back to Baltimore, and spend weeks aboard. 

Not this fall, but next fall I plan to try the ICW. Eventually, I will be trying the trip to the Bahamas, and so on. Depends on how much confidence I develop. But no hurry. If I like it, I continue. If not, I come back home to Baltimore, where I still have a house. I am not burning any bridges. 

I have sailed a bit in 22'' sailboats on the Chesapeake Bay. I have not sailed a 36-footer. There is a difference. This summer I will find out how much.

Cam Whetstone
[email protected]


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Just do it! I''m not saying get on a boat you''ve never sailed before and get underway for Tahiti. On the other hand theres nothing more depressing than spending years trying to prep a boat "absolutely perfectly" for a voyage you may not even enjoy. I''ve seen to many folks rotting in port after years of preparation. 
Get a good boat. Don''t pay to much. Sell the house, what''s going to happen? You won''t be able to find another one if you decide not to sail around the world? Of course not. Make sure the boat isn''t going to sink, catch on fire or lose the rig over the side on the first couple of sails. Then sail the hell out of it. Plan short reasonable voyages. Daysails at first, then overnighters, learn your boat. Learn yourselves. The boat will get prepared as a matter of course. 
Most importantly you''ll mantain your enthusiasiam and momemtum by sailing all the time.

My experience that allows me to offer such great insights?? 
Thirty thousand offshore miles or so...I bought my first cruising boat at twenty years old, it was great to live on but a terrible boat to cruise in. I''m now thirty, have an Alden 52 that was designed and built to sail the world, am selling the house this month or next and going sailing.

If you''re afraid to sell your house and you still plan on going sailing offshore, you might want to rethink the whole thing. There are millions of houses but you only have one life to live.


----------



## Bayoan (Jun 20, 2001)

Is this for real or I''m going nuts? I''m also 47 years old; recently divorced, sudently this idea of sailing the world just struck me. Please let me know that I''m not going crazy or just trying to scape reality, but I''ve found this situation very appropiate for breaking free from this competed world. 
Maybe it is the opportunity for starting that great 5 year plan you are talking about. I dream of this all time, even when I''m working or visiting customers, I talk to them about this but they don''t seem to understand what I exactly mean (Living all the possesions behind)

Tell me it is not impossible to acomplish.

Bayoan


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey Bayoan! Your just hanging out with the wrong crowd! Get some sailing friends. There are lots that do live the dream and we''re not running away from anything.
It''s totally possible and a great idea for anyone looking for a life differant than the one so many of us live in the city. ( At least until everyone in the city learns our little secret and spoils all the fun. But most of them don''t have the nerve.) 
You don''t need to be a millionaire or have sailedd since birth. You just need a lot of desire and and a little determination. There''s lots to learn but take it slow and carefully and it will all come easy.
See you out there!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Chris, 
My wife and I have a similar dream. We plan to retire in 5yrs. and have a cruising life in Fl.(keys)and occasional passages. We just plan to liveaboard for 2-4 mths. out of the year and keep our house to come back to, except we are still undecided whether to sell our house and get maintanance free living for the times we are away. We love our house (20 acres in the country) but there is a lot of upkeep. We are pretty new to sailing too, I took the ASA basic keel and coastal cruising course and plan on taking courses every year. We sail every chance we get at the lake on our Hunter 240 we bought last year. We still need more sailing experience. Unlike you Chris, I''m starting kind of late (57 yrs) so it''s important to me to get as much experience sailing as I can and supplement our income for a cruising kitty fast. We plan on chartering different boats to compare how we like them. We have been researching boats for the one we will need, and came up with the Morgan 41 OI, it''s supposed to be a
comfortable,roomy, stable, good liveaboard. Any information anyone has on this boat would be appreciated. It''s a great dream and It can come true with determination. We would like to hear about any experiences anyone has had on the Morgan 41 good or bad. email me at [email protected]


----------



## dave6330 (Aug 16, 2006)

It's encouraging to see that there are other like-minded souls out there! Maybe we're not as daft as some of my friends think! 

I'll be 51 this year, have only been sailing for two years. Like many of you, we intend to cruise after I retire. Being the "jump-in-with-both-feet" kind of people we are, my wife and I bought our boat before either of us had even taken a sailing course. I don't know if our skill level (or ambition) will be up for an ocean crossing by the time we retire (5-7 years, God willing) or whether we'll stick closer to shore. Either way, I think We'll be as happy as a clams living the cruising life for a few years after I retire. Someday, of course, we'll have to "swallow the anchor" as age catches up with us or the waunderlust fades but, as long as it's fun and our health holds out, I think retiring onto our boat and simply bouncing around from place to place will suit us fine.

I wish all of you the very best of luck as you each chase your dream. May reality rise to your hopes and expectations!

V/R

Dave


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Dave... you just replied to a 5 year old post! Nevertheless...good luck!


----------



## sailr4 (Oct 25, 2000)

*I wonder...*

Wonder if any of those 5-year plans are cruising today ... 5 years later?


----------



## aquaman9 (Jan 17, 2011)

camaraderie said:


> Dave... you just replied to a 5 year old post! Nevertheless...good luck!


Thats OK, I"m reading and enjoying it 5 years after he posted it.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

I started to post on this thread. Then I realized that it is more than ten years old.


----------



## Argyle38 (Oct 28, 2010)

vega1860 said:


> I started to post on this thread. Then I realized that it is more than ten years old.


Holy archive Batman! The Sailnet server is no joke!

When the OP was talking about his home in SF that has "nicely appreciated" over the past 7 years, I was wandering just what bizarro neighborhood he lived in, or what he was smoking. Then I looked at the date. :laugher

Ahh, those were the days!


----------



## rk6johnson (Aug 19, 2007)

Great replys. One of our "Share Use" members wanted to retire to Panama and sail there, but had not sailed much. He joined for a couple years, did a lot of sailing single handed, etc. Got him prepared, he learned what features he liked and didn't like in a boat, did coastal cruising several trips, etc. Did this with no investment in the boat in case he didn't like it. You would still need experience with the mechanicals but there are plenty of sailors who would be happy to have an assistant. Keep in mind many jobs can be done from "home" and with internet access, that can be anywhere in Coastal US and beyond.


----------



## riversandbar (Jan 13, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, I wonder if any of these 5 year plans actually came to life and how the story ended up?


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

*5 Year Plan*



riversandbar said:


> Just out of curiosity, I wonder if any of these 5 year plans actually came to life and how the story ended up?


I was not foolish enough to post my plans on a public forum but I CAN say that we got away from the dock in a fairly timely manner.

Still Cruising

And now I don't mind posting the plans because we just plan to cruise so wherever we end up, it fits the plan


----------



## riversandbar (Jan 13, 2011)

Vega, that is sooo awesome... and I am completely jealous, as I (we) are just starting our 5 year plan.

Silly question and I can imagine its been talked about many times over, so please forgive the newbie in me. Did you find the money that you had antisapated speanding when you are cruising has truned out to be more or less in reality?


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

riversandbar said:


> Silly question and I can imagine its been talked about many times over, so please forgive the newbie in me. Did you find the money that you had antisapated speanding when you are cruising has truned out to be more or less in reality?


Yes and no.

Ordinary expenses, groceries, routine boat maintenance, fuel etc., can be anticipated and put in the budget. It is the unexpected ones that throw you off. We had unplanned repairs to the boat, unanticipated medical expenses and longer than expected stays in expensive marinas due to weather. Still, over all, throwing out the doctor bills, the engine rebuild and five months in the boatyard in Port Townsend, our expenses over the past four years have been pretty much what we expected. About $1200 a month. We figure we could cut that down to $800 if we could curb our affinity for tying up in marinas, going to restaurants and drinking beer.

Really, since we have a fund set aside for emergencies, even those "Unexpected" expenses fall within reasonable expectations.

The key is to have a back-up plan for topping up the cruising kitty when it runs low. We talked to a lot of experienced cruisers in the run-up to our departure. The advice they gave us has proved invaluable:

Take things as they come. 
Embrace the adventure. 
Have a back-up plan to your back-up plan.
Be prepared to wing it when the plans fall apart. 
Get a part-time job at West Marine.

Make no mistake. I am not giving advice. I am just stating what has worked for us so far.


----------



## riversandbar (Jan 13, 2011)

Awesome Vega, BTW, read your logs last night... it was GREAT reading.

The part time will work good for me as I am already a Dive Master and will have my instructor certs by next year... easy for me to teach diving and work in a dive shop when I need the money... thats part of my back up plan.

Guess I better start laying it all out to make it come true!!


----------



## bcarli (Aug 4, 2002)

life is short...go for it...it is easier than you think


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm on a different sort of "5 year plan". I've been sailing since childhood. I'm already retired and debt free. I already own the cruising boat. My wife is not yet content to retire, and worries about being bored aboard. I've told her that no later than november 2015, Wandering Star and her skipper sail away, hopefully with first mate. In the meantime, I'll break her in slowly by cruising on vacation and weekends whenever possible.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

WanderingStar said:


> I'm on a different sort of "5 year plan". I've been sailing since childhood. I'm already retired and debt free. I already own the cruising boat. My wife is not yet content to retire, and *worries about being bored aboard.* I've told her that no later than november 2015, Wandering Star and her skipper sail away, hopefully with first mate. In the meantime, I'll break her in slowly by cruising on vacation and weekends whenever possible.


:laugher

Do you have servants?

Sorry, I could not help myself. I just cannot imagine how a couple could possibly be bored on a cruising boat unless they have a crew to do all the work. After all, it is not a Carnival Cruise Liner is it?

I think our videos convey our experience at sea pretty well. Boredom is definitely not a problem.


----------



## riversandbar (Jan 13, 2011)

Guess, this part is also needs to be addressed for the 5 year plan... How does the liveaboard (cruisers) handle the medical insurance? Is it an expense that needs to be brought into play?

And I guess along with that, when cruising to far off ports, how is the medical issue covered?

I did a search in the fourms and didn't really address this.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

riversandbar said:


> Guess, this part is also needs to be addressed for the 5 year plan... How does the liveaboard (cruisers) handle the medical insurance? Is it an expense that needs to be brought into play?
> 
> And I guess along with that, when cruising to far off ports, how is the medical issue covered?
> 
> I did a search in the fourms and didn't really address this.


If you are an American you are in luck! The decision has been made for you. Under existing law, you will be required to purchase health insurance by 2014 or pay a fine. Don't you feel better now? I know I do uke

For the time being however, we handle it the old fashioned way. Like my parents did: When we require medical attention we see a doctor, consult, negotiate and pay in cash for services rendered. That is one of the reasons Mama always said to put money away for a "Rainy day". I have never had a cash payment refused anywhere. I do not know about insurance.

But make no mistake. I am not giving advice here. I am just telling you how we handle it. You may find that paying a monthly premium to an insurance company, who by the way knows that it will make a profit by this arrangement, works better for you. And I have nothing at all against profits. Heavens no! How do you think I retired at 57? Not on deficits, I assure you.


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

My first plans to sail off over the edge of the earth began during my eighteen years of service in the Canadain Navy. I resigned my commission in 1981 and bought a 48-foot ketch. The plans were delayed when I met a woman and then spent the next 25 years with her; we never did sail offshore. In 2006 I told her I still wanted to circumnavigate, that we would buy a new boat and go. She didn't want to, si de decided to do a friendly no-lawyers divorce. I ordered a new boat and life began unfolding in absolutely magnificent ways.

My new mate and I are now in central Chlle on our way to spend a year in the Patagonian channels and then turn left.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Sequitur said:


> My first plans to sail off over the edge of the earth began during my eighteen years of service in the Canadain Navy. I resigned my commission in 1981 and bought a 48-foot ketch. The plans were delayed when I met a woman and then spent the next 25 years with her; we never did sail offshore. In 2006 I told her I still wanted to circumnavigate, that we would buy a new boat and go. She didn't want to, si de decided to do a friendly no-lawyers divorce. I ordered a new boat and life began unfolding in absolutely magnificent ways.
> 
> My new mate and I are now in central Chlle on our way to spend a year in the Patagonian channels and then turn left.


LOL! Sell the wife and not the boat. I love that! I am fortunate enough to have a wife that loves to sail and REALLY loves to fish.

Vega: $1200 a month sounds a bit high, but then you mentioned that you two enjoy the occasional marina restaurant and beer, so I guess that can pile some on. Although I have not sat down with my spreadsheet in a while, I think I calculated somewhere around $500 a month that includes anchorages and not marinas, food, a bit of diesel, and catching fish to supplement.

We just won't get sick.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

tomperanteau said:


> LOL! Sell the wife and not the boat. I love that! I am fortunate enough to have a wife that loves to sail and REALLY loves to fish.
> 
> Vega: $1200 a month sounds a bit high, but then you mentioned that you two enjoy the occasional marina restaurant and beer, so I guess that can pile some on. Although I have not sat down with my spreadsheet in a while, I think I calculated somewhere around $500 a month that includes anchorages and not marinas, food, a bit of diesel, and catching fish to supplement.
> 
> We just won't get sick.


Cruisers we talked to in Hawaii said they had been cruising on $6K per year outside the US. We have been in the Pacific Northwest, WA and BC, for the last three and a half years. We did spend a lot of time in marinas (Average $300 per month) and that accounts for much of the expense. In Seattle, we shopped at the local farmer's market every Sunday (Salmon $25 a lb. and organic fruits, veggies and cheeses also not cheap). We could save by buying cheaper food but after living in Hawaii, the fresh fruits and veggies in Washington, and especially the salmon, were just impossible to resist.

We think we could do it easily on half as much. But we worked some and, as I mentioned on another thread, it costs more to work than it does to cruise - transportation, clothing, convenience meals and the need to be in a marina, and therefore close to restaurants, drive the costs up when you are working. I drink, Laura does not. I spend about $150 to $200 a month on beer and wine when available. I only drink beer from a tap and never drink at sea so you can see how anchorage to anchorage cruising would save $$.

I think good quality food, with prices going the way they are, will cost close to $500 per month by itself for two adults - and we eat very little meat. But we do not begrudge the money spent on food.


----------



## aquaman9 (Jan 17, 2011)

Vega, I spent the last three days watching your trip to the west coast in 2007 and even though it took you 55 days I wondered wht I did not see a fishing pole dangling over the rail. Never have tried to provision a boat or anything else for a trip like that but I figure if you can do it that I should be able to learne how. I know if I want to sail around for anywhere near the 1200.00 a month mark I better work on slowing down on the booze and smokes. I know what they cost the wife and I now we could stop all together and buy a heck of alot larger boat.


----------



## urbanhermit (Nov 15, 2010)

vega1860 said:


> Cruisers we talked to in Hawaii said they had been cruising on $6K per year outside the US. We have been in the Pacific Northwest, WA and BC, for the last three and a half years. We did spend a lot of time in marinas (Average $300 per month) and that accounts for much of the expense. In Seattle, we shopped at the local farmer's market every Sunday (Salmon $25 a lb. and organic fruits, veggies and cheeses also not cheap). We could save by buying cheaper food but after living in Hawaii, the fresh fruits and veggies in Washington, and especially the salmon, were just impossible to resist.
> 
> We think we could do it easily on half as much. But we worked some and, as I mentioned on another thread, it costs more to work than it does to cruise - transportation, clothing, convenience meals and the need to be in a marina, and therefore close to restaurants, drive the costs up when you are working. I drink, Laura does not. I spend about $150 to $200 a month on beer and wine when available. I only drink beer from a tap and never drink at sea so you can see how anchorage to anchorage cruising would save $$.
> 
> I think good quality food, with prices going the way they are, will cost close to $500 per month by itself for two adults - and we eat very little meat. But we do not begrudge the money spent on food.


some great reading here Vega, thanks for that!!


----------



## Argyle38 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hey Vega,

I was checking out your YouTube page, way cool. Definitely captures what it's like out there. I've been miserable about as often as I've been happy and content, the days that I've been at sea. But sitting here, a good four years removed from my last bit of open water on a small boat, I find myself getting pulled pretty hard in that direction. It's like crack (I think). 

Anyway, good videos. Helping to get me through the New England winter (and what a winter we're having!)


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

aquaman9 said:


> Vega, I spent the last three days watching your trip to the west coast in 2007 and even though it took you 55 days I wondered wht I did not see a fishing pole dangling over the rail. Never have tried to provision a boat or anything else for a trip like that but I figure if you can do it that I should be able to learne how. I know if I want to sail around for anywhere near the 1200.00 a month mark I better work on slowing down on the booze and smokes. I know what they cost the wife and I now we could stop all together and buy a heck of alot larger boat.


If you watched, you should know why we weren't fishing - I was seasick for the first THREE WEEKS 

You try cleaning fish like that. uke

Seriously though, In the past we have been very successful fishing. Mahimahi love a pink squid. We use a hand line and surgical tubing. Poles are too cumbersome on a sailboat and we do not do it for sport.

"Provisioning" is just a fancy word for grocery shopping. Just plan to eat the stuff that goes bad fastest first; and anyone can learn to sail a boat as far as they want. It is not rocket science. Humans have been doing it for millennia.

A pack of smokes and two beers in a waterfront pub costs more than you will spend on food most days. Its all about priorities.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

Argyle38 said:


> Hey Vega,
> 
> I was checking out your YouTube page, way cool. Definitely captures what it's like out there. I've been miserable about as often as I've been happy and content, the days that I've been at sea. But sitting here, a good four years removed from my last bit of open water on a small boat, I find myself getting pulled pretty hard in that direction. It's like crack (I think).


Yeah. It ain't all Palm trees, white sand and Mai Tais, that's fer sure.



> Anyway, good videos. Helping to get me through the New England winter (and what a winter we're having!)


Glad you like the videos - more coming.

We are on our way back to New England - taking the "Scenic route". I'm from Vermont originally but spent thirty years in Hawaii before taking off cruising. I plan on going home to die on the farm.


----------



## capnscruffy (Sep 12, 2009)

*Another 5 year planner*

My five year plan is in effect now, currently in month two.
1. Save $18,000 over the next five years.
2.Start outfitting the boat now, needs much - but basically a fair condition Albin Vega. Needs stove, heat, newer sails and probably renew all standing and running rigging, engine.
3. While outfitting, spend a lot of time cruising New England waters, and living aboard during warmer months.
4. Gain some experience heavy weather sailing.
5. (maybe part of 1) Figure out what works for galley arrangements/equipment, provisions to carry, how much clothing, etc.....

My rough plan is to spend 3-4 days at sea or anchored out, and 2-3 days in port during the year 1 as I make my way south. I will continue to work during this time, leaving the boat to go to NY for my two week rotations as a Mate on a tugboat. After the first year or two, it might be time for a little sabatical for long range cruising - as by then the kids will be old enough to let me wander a bit.
I've thought about getting a bigger boat for all this, but I think maybe the Vega is the ideal size for single-handing - and besides - I already have it - they are well proven, and I don't have tons of money. Bigger boat=bigger expenses all around.


----------



## CanadianRocky (Feb 3, 2011)

Sequitur said:


> My first plans to sail off over the edge of the earth began during my eighteen years of service in the Canadain Navy. I resigned my commission in 1981 and bought a 48-foot ketch. The plans were delayed when I met a woman and then spent the next 25 years with her; we never did sail offshore............


This has been my experience twice. And has kept me from my deep water dream for much to long. The first time, it was 5 years, and the second time it was closer to 15. Now, there are no regrets, ( I would change nothing because of my two beautiful daughters ) because who I am today, is an accumulation of who I was in the past *but* I am not going to threepete this.

I am a fairly successful 58 year old businessman and I will not let anything interfere with the plan to sail away.

This time, I am buying the boat first, rigging it for single handed sailing and whoever wants to come can bring their gear, everyone else can wave from the dock.


----------



## riversandbar (Jan 13, 2011)

> I am a fairly successful 58 year old businessman and I will not let anything interfere with the plan to sail away.
> 
> This time, I am buying the boat first, rigging it for single handed sailing and whoever wants to come can bring their gear, everyone else can wave from the dock.


As I prepare and just paid retainer fees for my divorce I can sooo relate to you on this... I WILL NOT go through this again.... like you, if they wanna come when I check out (6 years away), thats fine, and if not.... I will send them a post card.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

CanadianRocky said:


> T... I will not let anything interfere with the plan to sail away.
> 
> This time, I am buying the boat first, rigging it for single handed sailing and whoever wants to come can bring their gear, everyone else can wave from the dock.





riversandbar said:


> As I prepare and just paid retainer fees for my divorce I can sooo relate to you on this... I WILL NOT go through this again.... like you, if they wanna come when I check out (6 years away), thats fine, and if not.... I will send them a post card.


That's the spirit!

Priorities. It always comes down to priorities.

BTW: The good ones are out there. The trick is to be up front about it from the start. I already lived on my boat and was well along in my plan to go cruising when I met Laura. In a nutshell, I told her "What you see is what you get. I am going cruising. You are welcome to come along, or not. Your choice." She chose to come along. Not without some trepidations. She was a bit concerned about the long voyages I had planned so I arranged for us to spend three weeks aboard a square rigged sail training ship. That well and truly set the hook. After that, I could hardly keep her at home. She took off for Fiji in the square rigger at the invitation of the captain, then flew to San Diego to deliver a schooner to Kauai.

OK. That is enough unseemly bragging

Some people love being at sea. Some people fear it and hate it. Some people like the idea of cruising, or the "Romance" but cannot handle the reality. It is not always the female of the team that would prefer to "Fly down and meet the boat". We have met a lot of cruising couples in our travels; and most cruisers are couples, MF, MM and a few FF. Usually one of the two is considered the sailor of the team, rarely are both equally enthusiastic about sailing.

But there is more to cruising than sailing.


----------



## CanadianRocky (Feb 3, 2011)

riversandbar said:


> As I prepare and just paid retainer fees for my divorce I can sooo relate to you on this... I WILL NOT go through this again.... like you, if they wanna come when I check out (6 years away), thats fine, and if not.... I will send them a post card.


There comes a point where we must be selfish if what we don't want to do is to end our lives with regrets.

For 35 years I have wanted to build a boat and sail away. The building part was not realistic, I did not have the skill sets to get what I wanted. That part of the dream has been replaced by being successful in business. I don't need to do the first part anymore to make the second part doable. And building was never the biggest part.

MY time line is about 3 to 5 years. I will sell the company by then and that will give me the financial freedom to buy and rig the boat (around 100 grand and 38ft ) and enough in the bank to do as I wish for 10 solid years.

I have been single now for 13 years and am very comfortable with my own company and I am sure that if I wish, it will not be too hard to find someone to share my adventure, once the adventure starts. Even if all they are there for is the distance the boat travels between ports of call.

I had open heart surgery two weeks ago ( a faultily valve, I am very healthy and active otherwise ) and I promised myself that if I came out the other side that I would start to take care of my desires much more and not be focused on my grown children, my employees and my customers. And certainty not someone who likes to use the word NO or has an opinion other than mine.

It is time for me.


----------



## riversandbar (Jan 13, 2011)

My youngest one is in her last year of college... and then its MY TIME!!!

I have the same goal... 100K for the boat and outfit and looking at about an 38ft to single handle. And of course a room to put the kayak and fishing gear and scuba gear... oh and the windsurfer and maybe my longboard surfboard. Crap gotta make room for the bike to ride to town to get the beer.... well, guess there is no room left for a passanger. LOL


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

riversandbar said:


> My youngest one is in her last year of college... and then its MY TIME!!!


Kudos for making sure your kids get an education.



> I have the same goal... 100K for the boat and outfit and looking at about an 38ft to single handle. And of course a room to put the kayak and fishing gear and scuba gear... oh and the windsurfer and maybe my longboard surfboard. Crap gotta make room for the bike to ride to town to get the beer.... well, guess there is no room left for a passanger. LOL


I started off with all that stuff too. A surf ski, a long board, bicycle...

In the end I made the right decision: Anything that will not fit below decks stays on the dock. Because it will be in the way and will eventually be lost at sea in a storm. (NA if cruising is restricted to protected inland waters.)

We kept the bikes and we are glad we did. Two full size GT hard tail mountain bikes fit in the lazarette after removing the wheels. Spray them down with T-9 before stowing and they come out corrosion free.

There is NEVER room for a passenger


----------



## CanadianRocky (Feb 3, 2011)

riversandbar said:


> My youngest one is in her last year of college... and then its MY TIME!!!
> 
> I have the same goal... 100K for the boat and outfit and looking at about an 38ft to single handle. And of course a room to put the kayak and fishing gear and scuba gear... oh and the windsurfer and maybe my longboard surfboard. Crap gotta make room for the bike to ride to town to get the beer.... well, guess there is no room left for a passanger. LOL


Even my motorcycle only has a single seat.


----------



## CanadianRocky (Feb 3, 2011)

vega1860 said:


> Kudos for making sure your kids get an education.
> 
> I started off with all that stuff too. A surf ski, a long board, bicycle...
> 
> ...


Non sailing necessity for me would be my camera gear ( + very powerful laptop and large monitor for Photo Shop ) and a bicycle. Also my back country hiking and climbing gear.

I would turn my home over to a rental agency and put everything into long term storage.


----------



## aquaman9 (Jan 17, 2011)

My wife and I have talked about renting the house out but I do not want to rework our mortgage and I would like to use the equity to make my dream come true. Also I hate being a landlord. I guess I will have to see how the market is when its time to go. Some people that have allready done it say that if you decide to move back to shore that if you sell the home now that you might have to sell the boat at a bad time in order to purchase an new home when you return. The was the economy is right now in my area renting is a better way to go anyway. As for the furniture I'm ready to have a yard sale.


----------



## CanadianRocky (Feb 3, 2011)

I am fortunate that the sale of the company will make it possible for me to buy the boat, rig it and pay for 10 years of cruising. I will sell it to my employees for X amount of cash and a payment for 5 years for the remainder. I will also stay on as a consultant for them as long as they wish.

The house I would keep for the kids and maybe for when I am at a point where the water no longer draws me or I am just not able to physically do the work.

You are right though. A yard sale for everything but the most important of things. If I cannot get it below decks, I don't really want it.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

If you are waiting to sell the house, do it now or you will be waiting a long time just to get back to what it is worth today. We sold ours last summer and bought our boat. We will live aboard for a few years to get her setup properly and learn all the systems so when we are ready to drop the lines we can go.

We continue to make mortgage payments to ourselves so we will have money down the road to either move back to shore and keep the boat or continue cruising.

You will not have fun cruising if you are always worried about a renter destroying your house. Even the best renters cause damage and then there is the maintenance costs that you will likely not recover.

As for toys, I would love to bring my windsurfer, kayak and mtn bikes but not likely. Maybe some folding bikes and inflatible kayaks. I could build a rack strong enough to carry the full size bikes and my 8ft sinker could likely be strapped to the solar panel frame. Might have to think more about this.


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

CanadianRocky said:


> Even my motorcycle only has a single seat.


We couldn't agree more 

His V Twin









Her V Twin









Unfortunately, we had to sell them when we departed on our cruise. We loved our bikes but they are easily replaced and the next one is always better.

Priorities.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

CanadianRocky said:


> I am fortunate that the sale of the company will make it possible for me to buy the boat, rig it and pay for 10 years of cruising.


Just out of curiosity, what formula did you use to come up with a 10 year cruising budget?


----------



## CanadianRocky (Feb 3, 2011)

treilley said:


> Just out of curiosity, what formula did you use to come up with a 10 year cruising budget?


It is just thinking right now, but it works out like this.

$6o to 70,000 for the boat, I particularly like the Tayana 37.

30 to 40,000 to get her ready for sea.

$3000 to $4,000 a month for expenses once underway.

Total budget is right around $500,000 for boat and lifestyle.

I would not need to sell my house to make this happen and I have enough aside for retirement if and when it happens. I also have enough to live more than a cruising lifestyle, like mountain climbing, etc.

Sort of like, if I get to Africa, I want to be able to climb Kilimanjaro. When I am in Mediterranean I want to be able to see the sights from more than the cockpit of the boat.

And there is always feeding the photography beast.

Both of my girls are set up now. One is six months away from her Masters in Geology and the other is on her way to being a Business Manager. I don't have to worry about them anymore. That is nice.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

CanadianRocky said:


> It is just thinking right now, but it works out like this.
> 
> $6o to 70,000 for the boat, I particularly like the Tayana 37.
> 
> ...


Looks good. I think you may find that getting the boat ready may be a bit more. My boat was already cruising and cosidered turnkey. It is a 1997 model but I will spend $30k before I go. Some of that is my labor. A lot is new sails and rigging which I will pay a sailmaker.

You could still do well with a recent model Caliber 40lrc for about $250k and still have $50k/year to live on for 5 years.


----------



## CanadianRocky (Feb 3, 2011)

treilley said:


> Looks good. I think you may find that getting the boat ready may be a bit more. My boat was already cruising and cosidered turnkey. It is a 1997 model but I will spend $30k before I go. Some of that is my labor. A lot is new sails and rigging which I will pay a sailmaker.
> 
> You could still do well with a recent model Caliber 40lrc for about $250k and still have $50k/year to live on for 5 years.


There does seem to be a lot of "one mans dream" is "another mans eyesore" when it comes to boats. A turn key sailboat, turns out to be a Turn Key nightmare. My market area will be North America and with enough patience I believe I will be able to find the boat I am looking for. I am sure there is the same thing in Sailing as there is in Mountain climbing, Summit Fever. I have never had summit fever and that has helped me significantly in Business when it comes to correct purchasing and good choice making. It is never a good idea to walk into a deal that you will not walk away from, for even the slightest reason. I have made some poor choices but have learned how to see them coming now.

A good business person is someone who makes more good choices than poor choices. Right up until she is in the water and I am underway, I will use the same formulas as I do in business.

"If it sounds to good to be true, it is"

"Luck is for those who need it, the rest of us use skill-sets, if not our own, then other people's"


----------

